
Ask HN: Are SPA indexed by Google? - bikamonki
If so, how does the crawler know a new page&#x2F;view is loaded when the page load event is already past on the initial (index)?
======
logn
I don't know how Google handles this, but I wrote a driver that can accurately
detect when an ajax page finishes loading. I simply wait for a certain amount
of time to elapse when there are no pending requests. (FYI, the project is
linked in my profile)

------
ifrins
SPA are indeed indexed in Google (and even without providing server side
rendered versions). I guess it uses a combination of URL hash changes and
pending requests.

